# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Помогите!Вирус!Прокси-сервер.

## Алексей Батищев

В браузере(любом)появляется(не всегда) реклама по середине экрана или вверху или внизу.Сам по себе стал недоступен выход в интернет.Включился прокси серер.Выключил,все работает.Удалял *AVPTool* и *Dr.Web CureIt!Помогло на 1 день.*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Алексей Батищев*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Пофиксите в HiJack


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=http://127.0.0.1:9880
O2 - BHO: IEExtension.Extension - {d40c654d-7c51-4eb3-95b2-1e23905c2a2d} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Визуальные закладки - {D5FEC983-01DB-414a-9456-AF95AC9ED7B5} - (no file)
```

Сделайте новый лог

----------


## Алексей Батищев

Профиксил,лог прилагается.
hijackthis.log

----------


## thyrex

Порядок

----------


## Алексей Батищев

спасибо киборги  :094:

----------

